# Showtime: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Marcos Reyes, Villanueva vs Arroyo & Amir Iman RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight starts in 10 minutes. Don't forget to set you shostreak


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

First fight is Amir Iman vs Angulo for the 140 WBC Title Eliminator


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doing a great job Bball.
You just have to lay these threads down around 30 min before the card.
Then I'll officially hand over the GOAT Judge title to you.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have no idea who Chavez is fighting tonight. Never heard of the guy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fight starts in 10 minutes. Don't forget to set you shostreak


Thanks for the Shostreak reminder, forgot about it with SHOs lack of cards.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's go Imam


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doing a great job Bball.
> You just have to lay these threads down around 30 min before the card.
> Then I'll officially hand over the GOAT Judge title to you.


:yep thanks man. Sometimes I wait to see if anybody else will make the thread first.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Angulo is strong.. Should be a good fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

First things first. Fuck Chavez Jr.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Iman is a knockout waiting to happen, but not tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I had to eat 1 more bowl of menudo before the fight started. :lol:

Anyways, I hope Imam wins. I got him on the ShoStreak.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good jab by Imam


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Angulo is countering good with the overhand right


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thanks for the Shostreak reminder, forgot about it with SHOs lack of cards.


I probably shouldn't get greedy. I have a feeling Chavez jr. might get upset. I'm tempted to remove my pick on the main event on my ShoStreak.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, good combination from Imam to end the round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Iman is a knockout waiting to happen, but not tonight.


He needs to bring up his left hand higher towards his face instead of dangling it at his waist


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 AI

I like those initials :smile


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like Imam has been working on his defense. Good on him. He really needed to do that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I probably shouldn't get greedy. I have a feeling Chavez jr. might get upset. I'm tempted to remove my pick on the main event on my ShoStreak.


I don't think so, i picked both Imam and Chavez on mine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Imam reminds me of Floyd Sr. Likes to go sideways when throwing the jab and picking up his back foot just like him along with the shoulder roll

10-9 AI
10-9 AI


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think so, i picked both Imam and Chavez on mine.


Vilanueva vs Arroyo is too risky to bet on huh? :hey


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He needs to bring up his left hand higher towards his face instead of dangling it at his waist


Hearns is his idol, hence the low left. He looks good, though, and he knows how to tiecup.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think so, i picked both Imam and Chavez on mine.


I'm getting those Chavez Jr./Vera vibes. Not sure if he'll get it on the cards, though. Oh wait, this is in El Paso* TX*, right? Nevermind... :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam hurt him with the left


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 AI
10-9 AI
10-9 AI

Cleaner punches landed by Imam despite Angulo's aggression


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Vilanueva vs Arroyo is too risky to bet on huh? :hey


I wasn't too sure, my strategy is to pick only sure wins.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Hearns is his idol, hence the low left. He looks good, though, and he knows how to tiecup.


Everyone wants to be Floyd now a days... Imam giving his best Floyd-Jesus Chavez impression lol

To his credit, he landed good counters this round off the ropes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Julio's full of crap. Said he blames his scale for missing the 170lb weight. That doesn't explain why the fight was switched from 168 to 169 then 170 in the first place


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

"Shower the ring with their sirveyza." Ranallo trying his hand at Spanish. Oh damn, Angulo's done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I wasn't too sure, my strategy is to pick only sure wins.


lol yeah I'm doing the same thing. Even though I lost my streak last night

KO4 Imam!!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

MY MAN

young master


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Imam needs to work on that defense and vary up that offense instead of head hunting.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thats it for Angulo, so who's title will Imam be going for?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cleanass 1-2 ends the fight. Angulo face first on the canvas


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats it for Angulo, so who's title will Imam be going for?


Postol/Matthysse winner. He has balls for going the hard route.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats it for Angulo, so who's title will Imam be going for?


WBC against Mathysse vs Postol winner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol Don King's trolling ass in the background


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Imam calling out Broner, Mayweather, and Garcia.
LOL


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice, looking forward to Imams fight against the winner.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don King's trying to cash out.... He needs to STFU

But Mathysse, Garcia, Crawford and Broner have all been put on notice


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don King x3 OG
LOL
I love it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don King's trying to cash out.... He needs to STFU
> 
> But Mathysse, Garcia, Crawford and Broner have all been put on notice


He didn't call out Crawford


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Amir Imam calling all those 140lbers fake!!! Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam was working on some things on defense. He was catching a lot of Angulo's punches and landing nice counters


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Frampton got that china chin


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton being realistic. Says he's a little disappointed with his performance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Imam was working on some things on defense. He was catching a lot of Angulo's punches and landing nice counters


eating too many rights IMHO.
If Lucas wins, I don't let Imam fight him yet.
Let Imam fight Herrera or Lundy and get more seasoning before he fights Lucas IMHO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Damn shots fired by Imam.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Frampton wants Santa Cruz instead of Quigg. Hmm... :think

I'm assuming this means Frampton is looking to move up to featherweight, maybe?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Impressive stuff by Imam, but I would not throw him in with the big boys yet. He is good, but not quite ready yet.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll evaluate Mathysse vs Postol when that happens, but in my book, Imam is ready..... Mathysse is a bad matchup, but Garcia, Crawford, Broner, etc are better matchups... I haven't seen Postol yet, but I will..

Either way, if Imam has to fight Mathysse, as long as he doesn't get caught with anything crazy, he'll definitely get Mathysse's attention and make him respect his power... Add that with his crisp jab and powerful straight right, he has a chance.

It's a bit of a step up so soon. It's sooner than my liking, but fuck it, it is what it is


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Imam was working on some things on defense. He was catching a lot of Angulo's punches and landing nice counters





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Imam needs to work on that defense and vary up that offense instead of head hunting.












he's getting there


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Amir is a real threat.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to see Iman vs Herrera or Lundy, some cagey guys who will really make him grow as a fighter and adjust.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Yin Yang twins, haven't heard them in about 10 years.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

nuclear said:


> he's getting there


Yes, he's getting there

Out of everyone at 140, Mathysse is the worst matchup, but oh well... He's going to have to fight fire with fire


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What kind of a name is McJoe?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now that I think about it, Lucas isn't the best defensive fighter himself. I think Imam can hurt Lucas, just as he can be hurt himself


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now that I think about it, Lucas isn't the best defensive fighter himself. I think Imam can hurt Lucas, just as he can be hurt himself


Lucas has a solid beard though, Imam's doesn't seem to be as solid.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes, he's getting there
> 
> Out of everyone at 140, Mathysse is the worst matchup, but oh well... He's going to have to fight fire with fire


Well, you might be happy that Postol is a tough match-up IMO. I'm thinking he'll upset Matthysse and then it'll be Imam/Postol. Check-out Postol/Aydin. That's his best win. It starts out boring, but it ends with a bang.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They'll probably show these interviews after this fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, you might be happy that Postol is a tough match-up IMO. I'm thinking he'll upset Matthysse and then it'll be Imam/Postol. Check-out Postol/Aydin. That's his best win. It starts out boring, but it ends with a bang.


Yep, I'll check it out


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm back at 4 ShoStreak. Arroyo needs to win, and I'll get my poster. Please, please just one more fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, you might be happy that Postol is a tough match-up IMO. I'm thinking he'll upset Matthysse and then it'll be Imam/Postol. Check-out Postol/Aydin. That's his best win. It starts out boring, but it ends with a bang.


Postol is a tough guy, but there is a clear difference in class and Lucas is far superior.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lucas has a solid beard though, Imam's doesn't seem to be as solid.


Lucas beard has been a bit shaky being dropped twice by Molina and once by Garcia.

Imam's straight right has Garcia left hook-esque power


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn shots fired by Imam.


Yes sir. I'm a ride with him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1:

Arroyo comes out strong. Combinations and overhands. Villaneuva comes forward with a 2 punch combo, tires up after. Arroyo jabbing to the body from the distance, straight up top. Villaneuva 1 to the body 1 to the head, head clash after. Arroyo ducks Villanueva's offense. Arroyo stalking Villaneuva to the ropes. Back in the center, Villanueva with a 1-2, clinch. Villanueva getting his jab, hit with a hook and tries to counter. Villanueva 1-2 from the outside, uppercut on the inside. Arroyo with a straight and gets distance. Arroyo hits Villanueva with a left on the ropes. End the round.

Arroyo 10-9


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Villa landing a nice straight right


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 2:

They meeta t the center. Arroyo with a left from the distance. Villanueva with a straight to the body. Jabbing at the center. Arroyo misses wide with a hook, gets countered by Villaneuva. Villanueva with a 1-2, pushes Arroyo back. Villaneuva hit with a straight, attacks Arroyo to the body. Another 1-2 from a distance from Villanueva. Body assualt and ties from Villanueva. Arroyo jabbing to the body, up top after. Cinch again. Arroyo with an overhand left, lands. Arroyo jabbing to the body. Villanueva jabs, turns and hooks. Villanueva with a stiff straight, jab from Arroyo. Villanueva jabbing in the center. Arroyo with a left from the distance. Villanueva 1-2 to get distance. Arroyo comes in with a 1-2. Villanueva with a right to the body. Meet at the center. Arroyo pushes Villaneuva to the ropes. Body shots from Villanueva to end the round.

10-9 Villanueva


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arroyo's starting to slow already from the body shots.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

"The sons of giants are dwarfs" lol

That's a good one


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 3:

Arroyo starts stong, pushes Villanueva to the ropes. Villanueva with a combination to push Arroyo back. Villanueva with a bodyshot, clinch. Villanueva misses with a straight from the distance. Villanueva 1-2 to the body, Arroyo counters. Arroyo jabbing at the center. Villanueva with a stragiht and the clinch. Villanueva jabbing lazy from a distance. Arroyo comibnation pushes Villanueva back. Villanueva 1-2 from the disatnce, clinch. Villanueva uppercut to the body. Arroyo combination, clinch. Villanueva 1-2 from the distance, lands hard. Villanueva another lunging 1-2. Villanueva another 1-2. Villanueva another lunging straight. Arroyo misses with the straight. Arroyo hooks to the body, hook up top. 1-2 from Arroyo to end the round.

Close one I gave to Arroyo 10-9


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

2-1 Villaneuva. Close, competitive rounds and the fight's heating up rather nicely.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo

That round was real close.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> "The sons of giants are dwarfs" lol
> 
> That's a good one


Only exception I've seen to that is 
Archie Manning being eclipsed by both his sons in Eli and Peyton


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> "The sons of giants are dwarfs" lol
> 
> That's a good one


Indeed. That's some classic literature shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 4:

Villanueva starts jabbing. Arroyo tring to counter. Villanueva with a strong straight, Arroyo with a hook counter. Villanueva jabbing from a distance, lazily. Arroyo bodyshot, clinch. Villanueva lunges with a combination, clinch. Arroyo counters with a left, clinch. Villanueva straight from a distance, jab after. Arroyo with a hook up top, blocked. Arroyo pushes Villanueva back to the ropes, tripped. Arroyo, left hook up top. Missing from Villanueva. Jabbing at the center. Arroyo more jabs from a distance. Villanueva tries to manuever past it. 1-2, uppercut from arroyo to end the round.

10-9 Arroyo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 5:

Circling each other at the center. Arroyo nice hoosk to the body, gets countered with a straight. Arroyo jabbing to the boyd, gets coutnered with a hook. Jab to the body again from Arroyo, hook to the body from a distance. Villanueva trying to jab, clinch. Villanueva 1-2 while Arroyo pulling back. Another clinch. Huge left from Arroyo to Villanueva. Villanueva counter uppercut. Another clinch. Arroyo hits Villanueva with a straight, another straight. Arroyo body shot, Villanueva tries to counter, misses. Hook from Arroyo, follows it up, clinch. Villanueva misses another lunging, coutnered with a left from Arroyo. Clinch to end the round.

10-9 Arroyo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-9 Villa (point deduction)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 6:

Villanueva with his lazy jab. Arroyo strong jab to the body, countered with a straight from Villanueva. Clinch. Villanueva with a head-butt... point deduction. Not a fair one AT ALL. Clinch. Arroyo misses a hook up top. Another warning about butts. Villanueva with a combination counter. Arroyo counters Villanueva with a left-hand. Oh, no point deduction. Villanueva witha hook up top, combination to the body. Arroyo gets Villanueva from the corner, punchin in ghe clinch. Combination from Arroyo to end the round.

Hard, hard one to score. 

I say Arroyo 10-9 

Oh, it was a point deduction. Arroyo 10-8.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

this ref needs to back up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn WTF is up with this ref


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-9 Villa (point deduction)
10-9 Villa


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 7:

The meet at the center, Villanueva chops Arroyo with a right hand to counter. Villanueva pushing Arroyo back. Arroyo misses the straight, clinch. Villaneuva lazy jabs, right uppercut misses. Villanueva gets his eye checked. Headbutt caused a large gash. Meet back in the center. Arroyo straight to the body. Villanueva fails counter. Arroyo clinches, hits with a body shot. Arroyo with a straight, leads to another clinch. Arroyo with a straight from the distance, another clinch. Arroyo counters Villanueva's uppercuts with a straight, stops villanueva. Villanueva, 1-2 another heabutt. Arroyo straight from afar, gets countered. Another clahs of heads. Arroyo 1-2, gets coutnered in between. Villanueva another lunging 1-2. Clinch to end the round.

Arroyo 10-9


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn the dudes in the arena putting some old ass songs...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Damn WTF is up with this ref


Can't believe he took a point. Makes no sense.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Villaneuva's been spurred on by the cut and has had success over the past couple of rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-9 Villa (point deduction)
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

He should take a point away from both for all the clinching


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 8:

Villanueva with his jab from the distance. Arroyo pawing. Villaneuva with a bodyshot, clinch. Villanueva lunging 1-2. Arroyo with a hook up top, leads to a clinch. Villanueva fails with his uppercuts, clinch. Arroyo tries to counter, clinch. Arroyo hooking Villanueva back on the inside. Villanueva with a jab. Villanueva with a 1-2 from a distance. Arroyo with a 1-2 clinch. Arroyo another 1-2. Hook counter from Arroyo leads to a clinch. Arroyo a straight up top while Villanueva coming forward. Arroyo with a lunging straight, another clinch. Clinch to end the round.

Tough, tough one to score.

I say Arroyo 10-9


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Can't believe he took a point. Makes no sense.


It's always some weird shit going down in Tx


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-9 Villa (point deduction)
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 9:

Arroyo strong body shot. Villanueva coutners with 2 bodyshots. Arroyo pushed to the ropes, takes a bodyshot. Arroyo near the corner, takes a combination from Villanueva. Villanueva stalking, 1-2. Villanueva jab, combination, clinch. Villanueva straight from the distance, countered by Arroyo. Villanueva 1-2, clinch. Arroyo jab to the body, circles. Another clinch as Arroyo lunges. Villanueva misses a hook, clinch. Arroyo, loung and clinch. Villanueva jabbing, Arroyo pawing, clinch. Villanueva jabbing, body shot, clinch. Arroyo jab to the body, halts Villanueva, clinch. Villanueva 1-2 from the distance, another clinch. Villanueva straight from the distance, misses, clinch. Another clinch. Comibnation from both fighters to end the round.

10-9 Villanueva


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight stinks.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The ref really wanted to stop the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 10:

Meet at the center. Comibnaiton into a clinch from Arroyo. Villanueva nice combination, pushes Arroyo back, clinch. Villanueva counteres with a failed hook, clinch. Villanueva body shots, countered by a hook. Arroyo 1-2, clinch. Arroyo stiif straight, clinch. Villanueva jabbing, uppercut to the body, coutnered by Arroyo. Clinch. Villaneuva 1-2, coutnered by Arroyo. Arroyo 1-2, pushes Villanueva to the ropes, clinch. Villanueva stalking. Arroyo straight, 1-2, clinch. Doctor inspecting Villanueva's cut. Fight is over cut too bad. 

Tough one to score. Arroyo had the momentum, but it ended too soon. I say Villanueva 10-9


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The ref really wanted to stop the fight.


Dude did us a favor, McJoe was McHugging the shit outta Villanueva.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I had Villo up, but Arroyonis the favotite.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-10 Arroyo
9-9 Villa (point deduction)
10-9 Villa
9-10 Arroyo
10-9 Villa
10-9 Villa (partial round) 
94-95 Arroyo

Fight stopped due to cut


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Villanueva should be ahead IMO. Bullshit point deduction


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

97-92
98-91
98-91

Technical Decision to Arroya with some horrible scores


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Arroyo wins. I had Arroyo up on my scorecard. Dammit, too hard to tally up the score with them on separate pages. I need to work on my score keeping.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Such a sloppy fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Postol is a tough guy, but there is a clear difference in class and Lucas is far superior.


Hard to gauge, really. Postol hasn't had the same level of competition, but he's beaten solid fighters. I also happen to think that Postol would've dominated Garcia, unlike what Matthysse could do; although, that's just because of the styles.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Arroyo got me my poster. Not sure which one they'll send. Maybe Pacquiao/Mayweather?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Arroyo got me my poster. Not sure which one they'll send. Maybe Pacquiao/Mayweather?


Lol, you gonna get Mayweather vs Ghost. That's the one I got.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

"You didn't fight like a champion, you fought like a kid who watched too many Rocky movies."

"The fans are disappointed, that you quit."

Lol drilled his ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol, you gonna get Mayweather vs Ghost. That's the one I got.


lol same here


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> "You didn't fight like a champion, you fought like a kid who watched too many Rocky movies."
> 
> "The fans are disappointed, that you quit."
> 
> Lol drilled his ass.


Lol, for sure.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol, you gonna get Mayweather vs Ghost. That's the one I got.


Aww... I'd hate to get that poster. Give me Pacquiao/Mayweather or even Mayweather/Alvarez. Fuck the Ghost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, there was already one Nacho Bernstein fighter today that came close to pulling an upset


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Corona girls looking fiiiinnnneeee :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> uh oh, there was already one Nacho Bernstein fighter today that came close to pulling an upset


also Chavez just fought what, 3 months ago? We saw what happened Robert Guerrero when he came back too early


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm eyeing that work-out gear to be honest. Shit, my work-out gear sucks. I don't have any boxing things other than an Everlast shirt and a ripped Muhammad Ali hoodie.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Chavez Jr.'s shirt.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chavez career a train wreck and a comedy, the commentators are going in.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Chavez jr. refused fight-night weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

all judges from Texas, great


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully this Reyes guy can fight


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

Chavez back fighting people half his size.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chavez is not even liked in Mexico.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

It's do or die for Chavez tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chavez is a little paunchy tonight.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dorado looking good so far...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

To Jr's credit, he's accomplished a lot for someone with zero amateur fights


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chavez looks like a small heavyweight tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go...

Round 1:

Circling each other in the middle. Chavez initiates the jab. Reyes with his jab. Chavez jab, Reyes jab. Reyes hook. Reyes jab to the body. Chavez feinting. Reyes jabbing, circling Chavez. Reyes more jabs. Chavez another jab. Chavez low. Reyes double jab. Reyes straight splits Chavez guard. Chavez left-hook. Chavez jab to the body, gets countered with a jab up top. Reyes pushing Chavez back. Chavez backing with a jab. Reyes hook up top. Reyes block a Chavez hook, eats a huge straight. Reyeys body shots, jab through Chavez's guard. Chavez low, hits Reyes with a right. Reyes body shots, jab. Chavez straight from a distance pushes Reyes back. Chavez hook and left to end the round.

Reyes 10-9 more active.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Reyes won the first


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 other guy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chavez is fat as hell... Complaining to the ref I see


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

man shit balance of Jr. there in the corner...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I heard Mayweather was considering a catchweight against Chavez at some point. Not in his next fight, but I've heard rumors of them negotiating within the last year


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

Dont kid yourself, Chaves is going to thrush this little guy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chavez is open for the wide swinging right. If Reyes throws it he can't miss


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chavez cis not in shape. Reyes needs to press him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez is just a bigger, less active Omar Figueroa 

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 2:

Reyes jabbing. Chavez leaping hook, misses Reyes with a body shot. Chavez bullying Reyes to the ropes. Reyes with a lazy jab. Reyes with a body-shot from the distance. Chavez misses with a straight, clinch. Chavez bullying Reyes. Chavez combination on Reyes on the ropes. Reyes body shot. Chavez bullying Reyes to the corner, big left hook, left hook to the body. Chavez bullying Reyes again. Reyes on the corner, moves to the ropes, eats a hook to the body. Reyes trying to push Chavez back with a 1-2. Reyes with a hook up top. Chavez bullying Reyes to the corner. Chavez huge straight, combination on Reyes. Fight halted due to a low blow. Chavez on the backfoot, getting jabbed. Chavez huge right hand, hits Reyes. Reyes gets an uppercut blocked. Chavez a body shot, sweeping. Right hand to end the round from Chavez.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chavez took the 2nd, Reyes needs to stay off the ropes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Reyes doing well going to the body.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude needs to stay off the ropes.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chavez looking strong in the 3rd, basically using his size...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 3:

Reyes with a triple jab, circling Chavez. Reyes pushing back Chavez with a striaght, followed by a jab. Chavez moving back, gets hit with a bodyshot. Reyes with a hook, misses. Reyes pushing chavez back with bodywork. Reyes 1-2 pushing Chavez back more. Chavez goading Reyes. Reyes combination. Reyes hooking past Chavez's guard. Chavez left-hook, straight on Reyes on the ropes. Reyes getting pushed back, uppercut off teh ropes. Chavez bullying Reyes to the ropes, Reyes escapes. Chavez hooking on the ropes, misses a follow-up. Chavez pushing reyes back. Reyes combinations off teh ropes. Reyes backing to the ropes gets hit by a right-ahdn. Chgavez pushing. Chavez another combinaiton on the corner. Reyes with a body shot. Reyes pushing Chavez back. Another combination from Chavez to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez

:lol: 
"Chavez fights up or down to the level of your competition"
Paulie- "Na, I don't think he fights *up* to the level of his competition"


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Reyes finally staying off the ropes and working in the center of the ring.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chavez is a joke, can't even show up against this smaller guy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reyes should throw the left jab to the body


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

29-28 Chavez.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

It would stop Jr in his tracks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez vs Ward would have been hilarious. I could actually see Ward winning by TKO

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 4:

Meet a the center. Reyes with his jab, Chavez with his jab. Jabbing at the center. Reyes misses with a straight. Reyes double jab. Reyes misses 1-2. Reyes with an uppercut. Chavez combination with Reyes on the corner. Reyes escapes. Reyes 1-2 followed with a hook. Chavez bullying Reyes to the corner, Reyes dodges punch. Chavez eats a straight, another straight. Reyes jab to the body. Chavez hard straight, Reyes ducks the followup. Chavez bullys Reyes to the corner, missse. Reyes uppercut on the inside. Chavez traps Reyes, combination. Chavez hards traight, pushes Reeys back. Reyes with a straight from the corner. Chavez sweeping hook on Reyes, Reyes moving. Combination from Reyes. Chavez moving forward with hooks to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Reyes round. 

38-38 even.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Got it 3-1 Reyes. He's doing good but he shouldn't get hit by some of these telegraphed shots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 5:

Reyes jabbing. Chavez 1-2, hurts Reyes. Chavez jabbing, looking for an opening. Reyes sweeping hook to push Chavez back. Reyes with his series of jabs. Chavez counters with a straight, hits Reyes hard. Hook from Chavez, Reyes circles. Jabbing from Chavez. Reyes jabbing, Chavez jabbing... Reyes with a stiff straight. Chavez trying to bully Reyes. Misses a hook, Reyes with a combination. Reyes circling. Chavez with a hard straight. Chavez with a hook. Reyes with a straight. Reyes with a combination to the body to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez

Chavez needs Ariza back in his life. He used to have him a very good shape and he'd actually make eight


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chavez is just a bigger, less active Omar Figueroa
> 
> 9-10 Reyes
> 10-9 Chavez


Nah Chavez can box much better than Omar. Footwork is just as bad as him tho. Better speed tho and a sneaky lead right and left hook off the jab from Jr.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good round for Chavez.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 Reyes
> 10-9 Chavez
> 10-9 Chavez
> 9-10 Reyes
> ...


He's too damn lazy for Ariza's regime now.


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

Reyes is doing well to stay in the fight but how long can he survive this mastodon mauling him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Nah Chavez can box much better than Omar. Footwork is just as bad as him tho. Better speed tho and a sneaky lead right and left hook off the jab from Jr.


it was the footwork that reminded me of him. Always squaring up and crossing their feet.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm surprised at the lack of power from Jr

He's landed cleanly and hasn't wobbled reyes


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Jr is in trouble if he doesn't do something dramatic soon. Looking real tired in there. Reyes looking live.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 6:

Reyes with his jab, Chavez with his jab. Chavez sweeping hook, lands. Chavez jabbing, Reyes 1-2. Reyes with a hook to the body, jab. Reyes hook to the body. Reyes hard hook, trapped. Chavez 2 body shots on the corner. Chavez bullying Reyes in the corner. Reyes escapes. Reyes with a jab to get off the ropes. Reyes circling. Reyes 1-2. Chavez bullsying Reyes, combination while Reyes on the ropes. Reyes pushes Chavez back. Reyes bodyshots. Reyes with his jab, moving aroudn Chavez. Chavez with a left hand on Reyes. Reyes with a 1-2, circles Chavez. Chavez hard 1-2. Reyes hook around Chavez's guard. Reyes moving around Chavez. Reyes circling with his jab. Chavez with a hard hook up top. Reyes 1-2. Reyes combination blocked. Chavez bullysing Reyes to the corner. Combination by Chavez to end the round.


9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chavez realy is a bum.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reyes needs to be tougher inside, grab Jr and swing him around.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

man i used to enjoy JCCjr but im over him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

3-3 even.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it was the footwork that reminded me of him. Always squaring up and crossing their feet.


End of the 6th showed that brilliant footwork of Jr. Lol


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Reyes just putting himself on the ropes. Fuck


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 7:

Reyes with a body assault. Chavez left hook up top. Chavez bullying Reyes to the ropes, Reyes escapes. Reyes circling Chavez. Reyes straight, double hook. Chavez bullrushes Reyes. Reyes hook to the body, two uppercuts. Chavez bullying Reyes, Reyes combination to escape the ropes. Reyes circling. Reyes hit with a straight, combination from chavez on the ropes. Reyes double jab. Chavez hook up top, misses. Chavez gets hit with 2 body shots, pushes Reyes back, combinaiton on Reyes. Reyes hooks to the body from the ropes. Chavez hooks to the body, hurts Reyes. Reeys circling, trapped. Chavez combination on the ropes. Reyes trapped in the corner, clinch. Chavez combination while Reyes on the ropes. Reyes moving, gets hit agint with a combination. Reyes 1-2, 1-2, move. Reyes hurt again with a 1-2 from Chavez. Clinch in the corner. Chavez hook up top, hurts Reyes. Reyes moving.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> End of the 6th showed that brilliant footwork of Jr. Lol


lol his footwork is pissing me off. It's so bad.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

4-3 Chavez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Reyes starting to wear down it seems. He needs to get his ass off those ropes.


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol his footwork is pissing me off. It's so bad.


He walks around like a pregnant bear.

Reyes is succumbing to power.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 8:

Chavez with the jab, Reyes with his jab. Reyes 1-2, 1-2 combination. Reyes with a combination pushes Chavez back, hits Chveaz with another hard combination. Reyes jabbing. Chavez hard hook, pushes Reyes. Reyes 1-2. Reyes 1-2, circles. Reyes on the ropes, gets hit with a hook up top, escapes. Reyes 1-2, Reyes combination. Reyes combination, ends with a body shot. Reyes with another series of 1-2's. Chavez taking punishment. Reyes hiting Chavez off the ropes. Chavez stalking, hits Reyes with a hook. Reyes pushes Chavez back with a 1-2, clinch. Chavez with a 1-2, hooking Reyes. Reyes trapped on the corner. Reyes combination, Chavez clinches Reyes. Reyes with a 1-2, combination, body shot. Chavez stalking Reyes. Reyes with a jab to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

4-4 even.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Robert telling Jr that h let Reyes slap him around lol.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good round for Reyes. More jabs and clinches and he can win this.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chavez complaining again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol Chavez does whatever the fuck he wants


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Jr. is cut


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

As always, shady ass shit in Texas


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

What???


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

He pretty much told the ref to take a point. What a farce. It was a fucking accident. What a joke boxing in Texas is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 9:

Meet in the cente.r Reyes with a body shot. Reyes with an uppercut to the body. Reyes getting backed up to the ropes, combo by Chavez. Reyes circling with a jab. Reyes on the corner, clinch. Reyes sweeping hook, misses. Chavez hok up top. Reyes fighting Chavez on the ropes. Chavez combination. Reyes esacpes. Body shot on Chavez, headbutt. Chavez complaining. Cut on Chavez. Point deduction on Reyes. :verysad
Reyes jabbing. Chavez hooks Reyes in the body on the corner. Reyes with a hook up top. Chavez combination on Reyes to the body. Reyes with a 1-2. Reyes with a combination, uppercut to end. Reyes on the corner, gets hit with 2 body shots. Reyes circling Chavez. Chavez combination on Reyes, clinch. Reyes 1-2, 1-2, hook. Reyes hook to the body. Reyes series of hooks to the body. Cahvez witha combination. Reyes with a 1-2 to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-8 Chavez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-8 Chavez(point deduction)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I5-4 Chavez.


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

Spoiled, lazy bum and a fucking bully.

Put him with Kovalev please, or at least Stevenson.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

gioberi said:


> Spoiled, lazy bum and a fucking bully.
> 
> Put him with Kovalev please, or at least Stevenson.


Ward, GGG, or even Pascal will suffice as well


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-8 Chavez(point deduction)
9-10 Reyes 
96-93 Chavez Jr


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chavez 4 - reyes 6


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Announcers are killing Chavez


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Got 5-4 1 even for Reyes, expecting Chavez to win wide on the scorecards.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 10:

Reyes jabbing, 1-2. Reyes combination to Chavez's body. Chavez combination, Reyes coming back with a combination. Reyes 1-2, countered by Chavez. Chavez geting hit with a combination. Chavez pushing back Reyes back. Reeys punching Chavez back. Reyes circling with his jab. Chavez misses with a sweeping shot. Reyes coutners with a combination. Reyes blocks a hook, ducks. Reyes combination. Chavez combination on Reyes. Reyes holds. Reyes 2 body shots. Reyes on the ropes, circles. Chavez lunges, misses, Reyes coutners with a hook. Reyes body assault. Reyes hook up top on Chavez. Reyes combination. Chavez body assault. Reyes hitting Chavez in the clinch. Reyes combination. Reyes on the ropes, hit with a combination. Reyes circling. Reyes another combinaiton, Left frmo Chavez. Reyes slips to end the round.

9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
9-10 Reyes
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
10-9 Chavez
9-10 Reyes
10-8 Chavez
9-10 Reyes

95-94 Chavez Jr.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

5-5 even.

Chavez with the clearvwin on the cards.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Man the face of Sr... "how it have come to this?"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

97-92
98-91
96-93

UD to Chavez Jr with the wide scores


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ridiculous scorecard. Totally filled out before teh fight even started.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

No surprises here.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't stand watching Chavez Jr. I don't know why I keep tuning in


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ward, GGG, or even Pascal will suffice as well


I would lock him in a cell with Kovalev, and throw away the key.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

the scorecards are bull crap


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

gioberi said:


> I would lock him in a cell with Kovalev, and throw away the key.


Lol that's just wrong

You should at least give him 3 options: The chair, gas chamber or locked in a room w/ Kovalev


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

"I think I hurt my hand there" CALLATE EL PINCHE HOCICO PINCHE HUERQUETE GRANDOTE PENDEJO!!!!!! :fire No le miento la madre nomas porque su jefa no tiene la culpa...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez said he hurt his left hand and that he would have knocked him out if it was healthy. Says he'd give him a rematch (why?). Says he could have done better, and he wants to be at 168.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

gioberi said:


> I would lock him in a cell with Kovalev, and throw away the key.


 ðŸ˜„ Total slaughter


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez Jr. reminds me of watching "Cinderella Man" when they focused on the character of Max Baer when he plodded around the ring throwing haymakers at his opponents with no regard for what's coming back. Chavez Jr. can do that against much smaller opponents-----go figure.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol Chavez is a disgrace. Texas too.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> "I think I hurt my hand there" CALLATE EL PINCHE HOCICO PINCHE HUERQUETE GRANDOTE PENDEJO!!!!!! :fire No le miento la madre nomas porque su jefa no tiene la culpa...


Lol.

Pobre de Chavez grande, puras verguenzas con este chavo.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Vaitor said:


> "I think I hurt my hand there" CALLATE EL PINCHE HOCICO PINCHE HUERQUETE GRANDOTE PENDEJO!!!!!! :fire No le miento la madre nomas porque su jefa no tiene la culpa...


:rofl


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Pobre de Chavez grande, puras verguenzas con este chavo.


all I can say right now is.... chingadamadre... the amount of bullshit this guy conjure...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chavez looked like shit. Such a far cry to his peak Roach condition. Robert Garcia looked straight up depressed about his performance too. I think the problems might be more psychological than physical. I don't see lots of eagerness to win. No focus, just spurts of eagerness to finish the fight with one big blow.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Chavez looked like shit. Such a far cry to his peak Roach condition. Robert Garcia looked straight up depressed about his performance too. I think the problems might be more psychological than physical. I don't see lots of eagerness to win. No focus, just spurts of eagerness to finish the fight with one big blow.


Chavez Sr. also looked depressed. I think Haymon is probably the most depressed, he took Chaves Jr. from Arum and got this.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

That was a masterclass performance from Chavez Jr. He didn't run, he displayed masterful ring general ship by taking weak punches in order to deliver his own shots. That was what boxing is all about.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Plutus said:


> That was a masterclass performance from Chavez Jr. He didn't run, he displayed masterful ring general ship by taking weak punches in order to deliver his own shots. That was what boxing is all about.


I'm telling you, society can't stand seeing a young successful Mexican.

Chavez Jr made bank for that performance, and if flomos like you are hating, it must mean he's doing something right.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Chavez looked like shit. Such a far cry to his peak Roach condition. Robert Garcia looked straight up depressed about his performance too. I think the problems might be more psychological than physical. I don't see lots of eagerness to win. No focus, just spurts of eagerness to finish the fight with one big blow.


True. It seems like he just wants to cash out. Just make a few more millions, one more big fight and call it a day. Even in El Paso, they could not stop booing him. It must be humiliating but as always, no fucks given from Jr. The complaining, the excuses, the attitude. He's just no good for boxing, period.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Plutus said:


> That was a masterclass performance from Chavez Jr. He didn't run, he displayed masterful ring general ship by taking weak punches in order to deliver his own shots. That was what boxing is all about.


:rofl



Pedrin1787 said:


> Chavez Sr. also looked depressed. I think Haymon is probably the most depressed, he took Chaves Jr. from Arum and got this.


Yeah Chavez looked upset for sure. I think Chavez Jr. knows he fucked up a bit too. He didn't readily admit it but he apologized to Garcia. It's a start. Part of me wanted Garcia to scold Jr. in front of everyone a bit but it would probably be counter-productive.

Love him or hate him I think Chavez Jr. will still bring in viewers.

Also that headbutt deduction was a disgrace. If anything it was Chavez who came in head-first. Stop being a crybaby.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> True. It seems like he just wants to cash out. Just make a few more millions, one more big fight and call it a day. Even in El Paso, they could not stop booing him. It must be humiliating but as always, no fucks given from Jr. The complaining, the excuses, the attitude. He's just no good for boxing, period.


I remember a time he wasn't always this way. He wasn't ever great but he used to be better and act more maturely than this.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I remember a time he wasn't always this way. He wasn't ever great but he used to be better and act more maturely than this.


He's got a beautiful wife and daughter. I think he just wants to make this money and live life after boxing. Robert made it clear to him that he will regret not capitalizing on his career and the paydays. And I think that's all he really cares about.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Also that headbutt deduction was a disgrace. If anything it was Chavez who came in head-first. Stop being a crybaby.


My daughter was calling him a crybaby. Well at first she's all no he's a boxer. I was like nope. Lol


----------

